# Finally Got A Prom Dress



## Chelseaa (May 1, 2007)

!
it's nothing special.
but i loved the colour.
and i needed something short, since i'm like 2 feet tall.
the shoes will be silver not black.
and im getting my makeup done at mac
no idea how to wear my hair yet.
what do you think of it? =]

ohhh and by the way, i'm a little too chunky for it
anybody have advice on good things to wear underneath
that help out that situation?
haha thanksss.


----------



## TeaCup (May 1, 2007)

Buy a waist cincher from Dillards or something. They're like 12 dollars, and its kinda like a little corset.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 1, 2007)

I like the style & love the color of your dress!

FYI: You are not chunky.  But I understand we woman want to look as svelte as possible, so here are my choices

Try the ones on this page http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=70241&CategoryID=3413&PageID=3403*1*  24*-1*-1*-1*Y*232

I also like this hosiery by Donna Karan & they also make a cincher like the ones by Spanx.
[URL="http://scene.barenecessities.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/BareNecessities/0a045don?$productpage$&extend=1,1,1,1&bgcolor=221,221,221"]http://scene.barenecessities.com.edg...=221,  221,221[/URL]
The ones made by Hanes are also very good and the most reasonably priced.
http://www.onehanesplace.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce/ProductDisplay?prnbr=115145&cgnbr=5041000000

The reason I prefer these type of hosiery & cinchers is because if you get a high one (to reach right under the breast) they give you a cleaner line and are less bulky than a girdle or corset type things.

Good luck & have fun at the prom.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 1, 2007)

You don't look chunky at all. I would wear those underwear that take your waist in or tie something around your waist to emphasize

BTW, the color is what makes it special. Most girls wear black or dark blue to dances. That color is going to turn heads.


----------



## Chelseaa (May 1, 2007)

Thank you guys very much
Definitely have to check some of those out!
:]


----------



## mzreyes (May 1, 2007)

pretty dress!! you're not chunky, you have hips. and thats a good thing!!


----------



## raccoon*eyes (May 2, 2007)

The dress looks nice! Hope you have a lot of fun at your prom!

I do have one question though. I'm kinda new to this whole MAC thing and I was wondering what you meant by getting your makeup done at MAC. Like for instance..do you just go there and ask the MA to make you over for your prom or do you schedule an appointment with them?..


----------



## Chelseaa (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *raccoon*eyes* 

 
_The dress looks nice! Hope you have a lot of fun at your prom!

I do have one question though. I'm kinda new to this whole MAC thing and I was wondering what you meant by getting your makeup done at MAC. Like for instance..do you just go there and ask the MA to make you over for your prom or do you schedule an appointment with them?.._

 
Thank you, I hope I have fun at my prom too! =)

Yes. You schedule an appointment with them to do your makeup for Prom. Just go to your store or counter and make the appointment! Just going without an appointment wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 2, 2007)

The dress looks fab!

I'm also uber short (barely, almost 5'0") and my dress was a long and tight. I would have worn spanx under it (bought them, tried it all on, but I missed prom); they slim your stomach, thighs and butt so nothing moves or looks bloated. (link)
Bought them in Belk, but they also have them at most department stores.


----------

